

BJ Fogg's Behavior Model - noverloop
http://www.behaviormodel.org/

======
almost
I'm not sure I get this. He's saying that to do stuff people need to have
motivation, ability and a trigger (which could presumably be just them
thinking "hey, maybe I should do that"). Is that new? At all? Is there
anything else to this "Behavior Model"?

And the referencing style seems a little, uh, odd.

This is scoring very highly on my crankometer.

~~~
noverloop
he goes into detail on the other parts of the website

e.g. <http://www.behaviormodel.org/triggers.html>

------
franticromantic
Nice level of openness for an academic. Will be interesting to see how the
take-up and collaboration goes...

~~~
haliax
Is he an academic and are there published papers about this? Actually, does
anyone know of good (broad/accessible) papers on behavior in general?

~~~
noverloop
he links to this website in one of his papers, it is a website designed to
illicit feedback from his peers.

the website of his lab: <http://captology.stanford.edu/>

